# Attracting Customers



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

I haven't had too much luck with getting orders. I have a facebook page and everything, but its not generating sales. I want to market to civic groups, but I don't know how. What do you suggest?


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you define as a "civic group"? 
How do you expect them to find you among the hoards of others online?
What do you do to drive traffic to your facebook page?


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

ntucker said:


> I haven't had too much luck with getting orders. I have a facebook page and everything, but its not generating sales. I want to market to civic groups, but I don't know how. What do you suggest?


Have you been in contact with these groups either by phone or stopping in? Maybe sending information to them about your business such as an intro letter, brochure and business card? Or are you just waiting for people to come to you because have a facebook page?

I am just asking to clarify what you have done or haven't done that has generated no sales.


----------



## ntucker (May 7, 2009)

No, I haven't stopped by their offices,because I'm working all the time. I don't expect anyone to just drop in on my facebook page, but I have contacts that has great contacts, so I'm thinking they would be spreading the word.


----------



## Mtnview (Nov 5, 2009)

ntucker said:


> No, I haven't stopped by their offices,because I'm working all the time. I don't expect anyone to just drop in on my facebook page, but I have contacts that has great contacts, so I'm thinking they would be spreading the word.


I would suggest putting together a letter of introduction, a brochure if you have one along with a business card and mailing this package out to the businesses you want to become your customers. You probably won't be inundated with orders but it is a start to getting these groups to take notice. You may have contacts that have contacts but they aren't paid reps for your company and as much as they like you and want to promote your business they may not think to mention you unless something in the conversation prompts them to.


----------



## Nancy G (Mar 14, 2010)

I worked in Real Estate for 20 yrs and 1 day this agent says, 'oh great I've been emailing this guy for 6 months, and he just emailed me - thanks I bought a house!" I asked "how many times have you called him?" 'UHHH, i put him on the computerized list!" 
Human contact is very important! Stop by - often until they know you and then some more! 
Nancy


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

It's the same old passive versus active marketing thing. 



> I have contacts that has great contacts


Not sure what this means?? You have someone you know that know people in the group(s) you want to sell to... and you are hoping that word of your awesome facebook page spreads like the crabs during spring break?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We spent 3 years working on cold calls and other means without a storefront. We rented a storefront and saw a double of sales in year one and a double again in year two. 

If your sales are local you need to be local. If you are not here is what you can do. 

Join the groups you want to sell to. Kiwanis, Masons, Moose, Son's if Italy, Etc. You will find they already have someone on the inside to do the work but they are always looking for a better product or price. 

Otherwise you need to cold call every day. If you already have a day job you need someone during the day to do this work. Otherwise you are in for a tough time.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I would google "civic group associations" and reach out to each one.


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

All of the above posts are great. Just remember that sales is a contact sport.

You've defined your target market which is great! Most newbies want to sell to the world which only leads to frustration. You know who you want to sell to now you just have to get in front of them.

If you're a professional-style person, sending a letter, card and mock-ups of your work is great. If you're more outgoing showing up at an event with an attention grabbing t-shirt can get you noticed and begin opening doors (have a stack of business cards in your pocket).

One thing new people often forget to do is to track what works and what doesn't. As the saying goes there's a hundred ways to skin a cat, what works for others may not work for you. Log your activities and mark them as success or failure.

Just don't quit. Often the real opportunity is different than what you originally envisioned, but that opp doesn't appear until you jump in and get your hands dirty.

Good luck!


----------



## UniqueTeez (Nov 26, 2009)

Nancy G said:


> I worked in Real Estate for 20 yrs and 1 day this agent says, 'oh great I've been emailing this guy for 6 months, and he just emailed me - thanks I bought a house!" I asked "how many times have you called him?" 'UHHH, i put him on the computerized list!"
> Human contact is very important! Stop by - often until they know you and then some more!
> Nancy


Yes I have learned that myself! physical apperance & stopping by is important


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You mention facebook but you want to sell locally? They kind of don't match up. 

Did you write a business plan? In that you would have assessed your competition, sales projections, market share, product mix, advertising, daily, weekly, monthly, quarterly, semi annual and annual goals, finances etc. 

Truth is there are thousands doing what you do. If you don't take the time to plan it out then you probably won't be successful unless you get lucky.


----------



## SeaPearl (Oct 19, 2010)

Try email marketing with some effective contact management and email marketing campaign software.


----------



## caperkyle (Jan 5, 2011)

We use facebook with very little success we have learned if you want business for the most part you have to get out and go door to door selling your products its like people want the things you offer but for some reason most of them never go out looking for what you have...


----------



## Extrememgmt (Oct 22, 2007)

Nancy G said:


> I worked in Real Estate for 20 yrs and 1 day this agent says, 'oh great I've been emailing this guy for 6 months, and he just emailed me - thanks I bought a house!" I asked "how many times have you called him?" 'UHHH, i put him on the computerized list!"
> Human contact is very important! Stop by - often until they know you and then some more!
> Nancy


After doing ad sales for 10 years I cannot agree with this more. In our office if you weren't on the phone you weren't working. Once you have established a relationship with someone you can use email to exchange info, but we never allowed a salesperson to make an initial contact or pitch via email unless no other contact info was available.

Email it too easy to dismiss as spam, and it is too easy for them to say no. Over the phone you can assess their interest, overcome objections and really establish a connection with them.

Ed


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I can agree somewhat with the phone calls and building a relationship and it can work for the right company/people but I also have to say that cold calling is pretty much dead. Just from my experience most people do not like to be interrupted with a phone call selling something.....no matter what it is. When someone calls me I clam up and all I can think about is how to get the person off the phone because I have a million other things to do.

What works for me is email. Not just spam blasting email marketing but emails that are questions. Don't sell in your email. Just ask a question with a one liner and you will get a response most of the time. Matter of fact I have had tons of reply's from people thanking me for asking them instead of just sending it. It makes them know that a real person is on the other end and it won't be long before several emails are exchanged before you can make a connection. 

I have tested this for years sending different emails to see what works. At the end of the day, it is all a numbers game no matter how you slice it. I normally send out 100 before noon and spend the rest of the day following up on responses. If you keep a steady pace then it can snow ball.

People are smart. They know if someone is being honest, respectful and with emails, they can respond when they have time. If you are courteous the worst you will get is "no thanks".

But again, this is just my opinion. I started me career off doing cold calls 15 years ago and it did not get me very far...so I spent the last 10 years figuring out what works and what does not.

Google "cold calling is dead". It's a great book.


----------



## Extrememgmt (Oct 22, 2007)

instocklabels said:


> I can agree somewhat with the phone calls and building a relationship and it can work for the right company/people but I also have to say that cold calling is pretty much dead. Just from my experience most people do not like to be interrupted with a phone call selling something.....no matter what it is. When someone calls me I clam up and all I can think about is how to get the person off the phone because I have a million other things to do.
> 
> What works for me is email. Not just spam blasting email marketing but emails that are questions. Don't sell in your email. Just ask a question with a one liner and you will get a response most of the time. Matter of fact I have had tons of reply's from people thanking me for asking them instead of just sending it. It makes them know that a real person is on the other end and it won't be long before several emails are exchanged before you can make a connection.
> 
> ...


If I was doing something that required me to contact consumers then I completely agree with you. Cold calling private homes is horrendously difficult, intrusive and usually unproductive. And your idea about emailing a question rather than going into a pitch on the first try is a very good one.

B2B sales, however, is still open to cold calling. Just the other day I established a very good connection on the first call with a web hosting company I was talking to about T-shirt printing. The idea is somewhat complex and was easier to explain over the phone, answer questions, etc. rather than trying to write it all in an email.

If the OP is trying to contact civic associations then cold calling and arranging face to face contact if local could be productive.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Very true...it depends on the situation and who you are selling to.


----------



## thedifferencevtg (Feb 1, 2011)

I am having trouble promote my business as well and I use facebook and twitter and I have alot of followers and I always get good advice but no one is purchasing. Check out my site and tell me what you think TheDifferenceVintageBoutique


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Just from first glance, it would help if you removed the flash from your website. When someone goes to a website, they want simple and easy. If they get the slightest confused they will bail out. And if they have a slower running computer then it might take them a while to get past the flash and by then they may just cancel out.

You have a good concept though. Good luck.


----------



## thedifferencevtg (Feb 1, 2011)

ok thank you


----------

